# MInnie's Groovy New Minis!



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Minnie had 2 little bucklings last evening. They are SO handsome!

My daughter has not named them yet, so I call them "Thing 1" and "Thing 2".


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties! I call all my male kids Peanut or Buddy.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Update: She name Thing 1 (black head) Angus and Thing 2 (Groovy face markings) Galloway.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> Minnie had 2 little bucklings last evening. They are SO handsome!
> 
> My daughter has not named them yet, so I call them "Thing 1" and "Thing 2".
> 
> ...


Sooo adorable! Munchies have grown on me! A friend has them.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, are they ever handsome!!
Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

oh my they're too cute!
Congrats!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful markings. So snuggly sweet! Just want to hold them and listen to them talk! Sooo cute.!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Beautiful markings. So snuggly sweet! Just want to hold them and listen to them talk! Sooo cute.!


 Galloway is super low key and sweet, so he cuddles. Angus is a spaz. We think he has ADHD!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Groovy Galloway the dude.
Angus the antsy.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cute! Great markings!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

They are very cute!!!


----------

